# Samsung 960 Evo wird unter Windows 10 nicht erkannt



## sauerkraut4tw (19. Januar 2018)

Hey Hey, 

Ich habe vorhin eine Neuinstallation von Windows 10 vorgenommen. Habe alle Festplatten formatiert und dann installiert. Windows läuft auf einer 850 Evo ssd 250GB.

Anschliessend habe ich eine m2 ssd 960 Evo reingesteckt. Will da meine spiele und so installieren. 

Problem ist nur, in Windows 10 wird die Festplatte nicht erkannt bzw wird garnicht angezeigt. Im BIOS jedoch wird mir die 960er angezeigt.  Siehe Fotos 


Was kann ich machen? 😭


----------



## Schwarzseher (19. Januar 2018)

Welche Platte ist das denn die dort in der Datenträgerv. angezeigt wird?(unzugeornet)


----------



## sauerkraut4tw (19. Januar 2018)

irgendwas System mäßiges. Hat aber m.E. nichts mit der neuen SSD M2 zu tun.

ich habe jetzt auch nochweiter geforscht... unter System Informationen innerhalb Windows wird die 960er angezeigt.

Unter "Problemgeräte" werden auch zwei eventuell darauf bezugnehmende Fehler angezeigt. Treiber Probleme...


Ich habe ja vorhin eine neuinstallation vorgenommen. Muss ich evtl noch irgendwelche Mainboard treiber zusätzlich installieren?


----------



## Schwarzseher (19. Januar 2018)

Ok könnte auch die 850 evo 500GB sein in der Datenträgerv.hat ja auch noch 500Gb.
NVME Treiber?
Kleine Anmerkung zu den Bildern.Kann man die nicht drehen und dann posten?
Sonst aua Nacken
Edit: Samsung NVMe Driver - Download - ComputerBase


----------



## sauerkraut4tw (22. Januar 2018)

Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Ok könnte auch die 850 evo 500GB sein in der Datenträgerv.hat ja auch noch 500Gb.
> NVME Treiber?
> Kleine Anmerkung zu den Bildern.Kann man die nicht drehen und dann posten?
> Sonst aua Nacken
> Edit: Samsung NVMe Driver - Download - ComputerBase



funktioniert leider immer noch nicht.

Mein Mainboard ist das Asus ROG Strix x99. Muss ich wohl Windows neu installieren damit das ganze erkannt wird? Ich bin ziemlich ratlos aktuell.


----------



## Schwarzseher (22. Januar 2018)

YouTube


----------



## Ash1983 (22. Januar 2018)

Nur, damit es jemand gefragt hat: Du hast aber nicht die Option "leere Laufwerke ausblenden" im Windows Explorer aktiviert?


----------



## sauerkraut4tw (23. Januar 2018)

Schwarzseher schrieb:


> YouTube




wow ich bin so dämlich. die Festplatte war die ganze zeit unter datenträgerverwaltung. einzig ich musste die Festplatte noch aktivieren. wow... habe mir heute erst das Video in ruhe angeschaut... alles funktioniert. danke


----------



## Schwarzseher (23. Januar 2018)

Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor ...........


----------

